

Building an Enterprise Mobile Stack - openmobster
http://openmobster.blogspot.com/2013/02/building-enterprise-mobile-backend-as.html

======
openmobster
This article covers an analysis of various mobile services that go into
building an Enterprise-oriented Mobile stack. Your valuable feedback is most
welcome!!!!

